# Any private campgrounds around Seneca Lake?



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

My wife, son, and I are looking to get away this weekend to Seneca Lake. Does anyone know of a private campground near the marina/ramp? You know, where a fellow can cook a hamburger, drink a beer, and go to sleep-without having to worry about his stuff!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jun 22, 2007)

jeff-bob: Seneca Lake has a huge campground operated by Muskingum Watershed. You may have to drink your beer from a cup but your stuff won't get stolen, you'll have clean bathrooms and showers, and you'll be right on the lake.


----------



## fshngaddict (Jul 11, 2006)

jeff-bob said:


> My wife, son, and I are looking to get away this weekend to Seneca Lake. Does anyone know of a private campground near the marina/ramp? You know, where a fellow can cook a hamburger, drink a beer, and go to sleep-without having to worry about his stuff!


Jeff-Bob if you don't mind being 5 minutes away from the Marina you can get a much smaller campground further out 313 right across the street from "The Cove" restaurant. It's small, quiet, has a playground for your kids, and the owners are really cool. My family stayed there last week and have gone there at least once a year for the last five. We used to go to the big one mentioned above but I hate the crowd.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

The restrooms at Seneca are immaculate, showers to boot.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This link should help you.... http://www.thenaturalresource.com/camping/CAMPGRND_04.php


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

i live right on the lake and i would say either of the two mwcd campgrounds(marina and beach) are great campgrounds, but the one there directly across the road from the cove(i think it's twin oaks or somethin like that) is really peaceful. i go to church w/ the owners and they are top-notch people and you're only 5 minutes from the marina/launch ramp.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

My mom grew up near Seneca lake (Buffalo). When we were little we would spend a week down there visiting & fishing, the good old days. Just wondering if there are any cabin type setups there. My wife doesn't like tent camping any more. I remember how beautiful that lake was. I would love to go back & check it out. ???


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> My mom grew up near Seneca lake (Buffalo). When we were little we would spend a week down there visiting & fishing, the good old days. Just wondering if there are any cabin type setups there. My wife doesn't like tent camping any more. I remember how beautiful that lake was. I would love to go back & check it out. ???


I believe the only cabins you can get are at the beach campground, we stayed there when i was little(about 20 years ago), but they was nice. Also, the cove has 2 rental cabins behind the restaurant that are very nice, but not waterfront, just close to the lake.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The "family cabins" are located a little past the community point (beach area). They're a bit rustic, but not too bad. Right near the water with docks to use if you have a boat. A great piece of structure a bit to the right of the cabins (facing the lake) with brush and dropoffs. A short run for a fish dinner. They like to rent 'em by the week, but you can negotiate a shorter stay, especially later in the season when the fishing is better.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm going to check into them for next year.


----------

